
Peter Thiel Ended Gawker. The Media Hated Him. Like Batman, Is He a Dark Knight? - TechWriterTom
https://medium.com/@tomchanter/the-silent-knight-peter-thiel-1b9dc6c971f9
======
owlofwis5
In general the outcome seems fair because Gawker sucked and they’re gone.

Still, what does it say about the legal system when a famous millionaire needs
a billionaire to fight for them in court?

~~~
TechWriterTom
It says we need Peter Thiel, or rather, funds to back lawsuit everyday people
can't afford to pay upfront. Which have been growing the past few years.

------
willscott
There are a few reports of Thiel trying to improve his image over the last
couple years.

Pressure appears to have been applied to suppress the association with his
interest in transfusion of blood / being a vampire.
[https://gizmodo.com/someone-is-trying-to-discredit-the-
story...](https://gizmodo.com/someone-is-trying-to-discredit-the-story-of-
peter-thiel-1796135794)

There are also articles from the same period casting uncertainty on his
extreme libertarian beliefs
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-04-20/peter-
thi...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-04-20/peter-thiel-
libertarian-contrarian-or-something-else)

~~~
TechWriterTom
Anyone who publicly supported Trump can't be too concerned. But considering he
has Palintir he must have to keep a relatively clean image.

Overall I think the Gawker lawsuit may have had an antifragile effect--it's
improved his image over the longterm.

